# pumice



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I want to make a soap with pumice but I don't know how much I should put in a batch. Right now I am making about 4lb batches. Any ideas?

Thanks
Sheryl


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I usually add things by look ....It's going to depend on how scrubby you end up wanting your finished product. 
I wound just start and add a little at a time until you have the consistency that your looking for. 

Hope that helps! 

Lynn


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

I asked this question cause I was wondering if adding pumice was like adding clay..too much and ypur soap cracks apart. Then again would it be better to treat it like a salt bar? All coconut oil and pumice? I am wanting to make a man's scrubby hand soap..along the lines of a lava bar...I've had a request

Thanks
Sheryl


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

I would use my regular recipe and add the pumice. Don't go crazy. start with say half an ounce and move from there. Don't add so much that they are washing their hands with sand paper, but enough to give a good scrub. Sorry I am not great at explaining! I am going to build a scrubby soap tonight.....I'll weigh what I put in and let you know how much i used 

Lynn


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Thanks

Sheryl


----------



## Qadosh Adamah Lamanchas (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd be interested to hear how much you use, too. My husband uses a lot of Fast Orange soap and I want to make my own type of "fast orange goat milk soap" .


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I generally do 3 tsp. ppo. I have done 4 tsp. but seemed too scratchy for me.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

.6 oz for a 4lb batch. I'll get a picture though half of the beads are white on a white soap soooooo not sure how well all that will show up


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

would you add pumice to a salt bar?


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

That would sound like a double whammy rough bar to me.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Well, the salt bars that I do are not very rough at all, as a matter of fact they are quite slick. Maybe I am doing something wrong.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Sali? Ouch. I meant *like * a sslt bar but make it wwirh the pumice. Insstead. Of salt.

:rofl


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is the photo I said I would post. I used .06 oz of mini red & white jojoba beads. You can't really see the white, but those that have used this bar so far have been in love with it. 

Lynn


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

That soap is lovely Lynn! Can't wait to try hearts like that too. Was it hard to do? I have the jojoba beads but haven't decided what fragrance to use them for yet. Mine are white.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Really pretty Lynn.

I have made both salt and pumice bars. I pour them into individual molds so I do not have to cut them. The pumice drags through the soap as you are cutting and it's just ugly. Not having to cut salt bars is perfect!

Adrienne, my pumice bars are for a shop, so I make them to mimic the Fast Orange (I actually use that in my barn). Orange Essential oil with cinnamon and clove, men love the bar. Vicki


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm, salt bars in individual molds? Would they work in those molds with dividers? I sell a ton of salt bars but I don't like to make them because I have to cut them in about an hour which means if I'm still soaping I have to stop for that. 

My pumice bars get cut the same as everything else and don't seem more difficult to cut than my oatmeal soaps. I use pumice and ground apricot kernels and scent with orange, lemon, and a bit of patch.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy I didn't mean that the pumice bars are hard to cut, it's that when I cut mine, the pumice drags through the soap making my cuts ugly.

I just use milky way molds that pour 6 ounces bars kind of similar to what I cut, they are individual cavities, so no cutting at all. Vicki


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, I see! I have some individual silicone molds but not enough for a batch of salt bars. Maybe it's time to invest in more.


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Kathy, 
I make my salt bars in the same mold as above  Love it!

Lynn


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

How much salt is everyone adding to their soap batter?


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

I use the same amount as the total oils. Also I use table salt that I buy at Sam's. BTW, I once used Epson Salt--I didn't know that it really isn't a salt, it weeped for months till I threw it out.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I use slightly less salt by weight than oils. I get the salt at Restaurant Depot. They have sea salt in 50# bags. 

I just switched over to making them in individual oval molds for myself. It's a lot easier because you can pour and let it sit like you normally would and not have to worry about unmolding and cutting so soon. I got a bunch of those molds that were on special for HSMG members one month...40% off. For one wholesale account that I got, though, they want them the same as the other bars, so they are getting them the "old way."


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

What is HSMG members ?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Handcrafted Soapmaker's Guild. I'm a member for the insurance, but there are a few other perks.


----------

